# Going to POC 2nd week of August to search for tarpon.



## Mongoose4thdan (Jul 18, 2012)

Would love to team up with some 2coolers to get more eyes on em!


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

*Silver Kings*

Give me some dates you will be there. I put in at Froggies.


----------



## tarpon83keys (Feb 27, 2012)

*This Weekend*

Mongoose4thdan and Shotman, I will be there this saturday. Would like to meet up if able. There will be three of us in my boat. Send me a pm if interested


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

we gonna be down there the 16th of august looking ourselves.


----------



## Mongoose4thdan (Jul 18, 2012)

I will be there on the 8th and 9th. I also put in at froggies.....how are yall gearing up??? Fresh bait..artificial???


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

think we trying artys. my guide buddy down there said they been there lately when it aint too ruff. he might go look today he was saying.


----------

